# Bike Paint



## eisopt (Nov 14, 2019)

Ok,so I just bought a 1935 bike.
I do not want to restore it.but get as nice as can be while still being original.
I need a product that can remove the rust but leave the paint
Paint has rust build up...or I will send it to a trusted professional but I need suggestions
Thanks much
Dave

.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2019)

eisopt said:


> Ok,so I just bought a 1935 bike.
> I do not want to restore it.but get as nice as can be while still being original.
> I need a product that can remove the rust but leave the paint
> Paint has rust build up...or I will send it to a trusted professional but I need suggestions
> ...



misread this-yep try OA


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 14, 2019)

Might be a candidate for an OA bath. Put that in the search here and I’m sure you’ll find some examples.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 14, 2019)

Bar Keepers Friend...........................


----------

